# First cheese of 2017



## flipman77 (Jan 2, 2017)

First cheese smoke of 2017.  This small batch will rest until the Super Bowl.

smoked 4 hours with Cherry.













IMG_1188.JPG



__ flipman77
__ Jan 2, 2017


















IMG_1190.JPG



__ flipman77
__ Jan 2, 2017


















IMG_1193.JPG



__ flipman77
__ Jan 2, 2017


















IMG_1194.JPG



__ flipman77
__ Jan 2, 2017


















IMG_1197.JPG



__ flipman77
__ Jan 2, 2017


















IMG_1205.JPG



__ flipman77
__ Jan 2, 2017


















IMG_1209.JPG



__ flipman77
__ Jan 2, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 2, 2017)

That's a nice looking batch of cheese!

It's got great color!

Al


----------



## flipman77 (Jan 2, 2017)

thank you


----------



## redheelerdog (Jan 2, 2017)

Looks great, you've got the gamut of flavors covered!


----------



## martyj (Jan 4, 2017)

Did you put the AMNPS directly in the smoker?


----------



## flipman77 (Jan 5, 2017)

Thank you. The store was out of the habanero jalapeño, and cheddar bacon or they'd be in there as well.  That cheddar bacon tastes amazing smoked.


----------



## flipman77 (Jan 5, 2017)

yes sir, I put it right in the bottom left side of the smoker.. not on a rack


----------



## bena (Jan 5, 2017)

Looks Great!.. that will be gone fast at Super Bowl party...better make some more.


----------



## papa g (Jan 21, 2017)

Curious what your outside temp was and how long do you let it sit before sealing it up?
Looks great.

Also one thing I'm still confused on are some people not refrigerating some cheeses after they are sealed?


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 21, 2017)

Papa G said:


> Curious what your outside temp was and how long do you let it sit before sealing it up?
> Looks great.
> 
> Also one thing I'm still confused on are some people not refrigerating some cheeses after they are sealed?


You may seal your cheese after smoking to your desired taste as soon as moisture, if any, has dissipated, mainly for cosmetic reasons.

Due to their high moisture content, soft and cream cheeses must be kept refrigerated, but served at room temperature. Hard cheeses may be kept at warmer temps due to their low moisture content.

T


----------

